# Dimensions of Snowbear Safety Hook



## jimcomfort (Jan 6, 2009)

This may sound weird, but I need the dimensions of the safety hook for a snowbear plow. I lost mine somewhere in a snowbank around here, but I'm not going to find it until spring thaw, and I thought I'd try fabricating one out of rebar.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## whiteowl (Nov 21, 2006)

*Whiteowl*

I, too, decided the safety hook was inadequate. My fix took some use of my friends welding capabilities and their equipment for my soulution. But, having said that, an easy and quick fix would be to raise the plow to about 2" short of topping out on the chain or strap, whichever you use, and measure from the bottom of the top eye to the top of the bottom plow eye and bend the rebar to fit those demensions. Use no less than 1/2" dia bar for strength using about a 1 1/2 inch radius for both ends. Be sure to give it a 180 degree bend for best holding safety.

Again, the manufacture states the unit is not to be driven under highway conditions so if you do, do so at your own risk. If you hit a pothole or bump the front end can whip up on you (I call it chain slap) and you could loose the hook again. My fix uses holes drilled in both ends of the hook with clevis pins and small chain to hold the hook in place. I have used this fix for 5 seasons so far with no problems.

I hope this gives you an idea,


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

whiteowl;704361 said:


> ....and measure from the bottom of the top eye to the top of the bottom plow eye.......


Whiteowl,

I got my Snowbear used and it didn't have a safety hook.... I never even thought of having one. 
I can see where it probably is a good idea and would take some wear n' tear off of the gear box and winch.

Where / what are the "plow eyes" you speak of ?

When you install the safety hook, do you then release the winch or give it slack to relieve it and the gear box from holding the plow up?

Why do you leave 2" short of topping out - is that so you can raise the plow that 2" to install & release the safety hook device?

Any chance you could post a picture or two of your safety hook setup?

Thanks! 
J-Quad


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

I never ran with the safety hook. I found the plow bounced too much. I just ran the plow up till the A frames touched and drove that way. Even with the plow up, My headlights and signal lights still showed so I figured it was ok to drive that way.


----------



## jimcomfort (Jan 6, 2009)

My problem is I can't run with it up right now due to the winch having some slippage when I'm driving with it up. I don't know if that's due to the other problems I had with the winch (I had to get it rebuilt...apparently when it's not working, tapping lightly on the casing is bad for the magnetic plates inside) or if there's another reason for it slipping.

I also see that the mount posts are bent down about 20-30 degrees. I saw on Snowbears' site that jacking them up would straighten them but I don't know if that's with the blade on or off. I tried it the other night with the blade still on and it didn't seem to do any good. So right now, I can't run to my friends' house and do his 10 miles from here because I don't have enough clearance to drive on icy roads (I've got maybe 6" if that), and I have to keep bumping it up every 5-10 seconds.

Jim


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

I had the mount posts bend down a little as well. The only way I found to straighten them was to remove the bracket that attaches them to the frame and straighten them out. 

I just went out an measured the safety hook. It is 11" long and about 2" wide at the 180 degree hook ends. I will post up a couple pics in a few minutes.


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

Here are the pics.


----------



## whiteowl (Nov 21, 2006)

I would be glad to take some pics for you, but its too darn cold (around zero) out there to do it now. When it gets warmer I will try to get a few digital pics for you. My concept is not dificult if you have someone who can weld properly and safely.


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

whiteowl;720687 said:


> I would be glad to take some pics for you, but its too darn cold (around zero) out there to do it now. When it gets warmer I will try to get a few digital pics for you. My concept is not dificult if you have someone who can weld properly and safely.


Thanks, Whiteowl........that sounds like a good plan. 

Yep, I've got a friend who is a good fabricator/welder who could likely build a copy of yours given a pic or three and some dimensions......wesport

J-Quad


----------

